# SAtA-Festplatte wie richtig ?



## Iwein (25. September 2003)

Moin Leutz,

ich habe mir eine 120Gigabyte Sata-Festplatte gekauft und diese eingebaut. Nur leider erkennt weder bios noch Windows diese. Der Raidcontroller findet sie. Da ich noch nie eine derartige Platte hatte, bin ich grade etwas sprachlos. Was muss ich denn noch einstellen?

Ich habe noch meine alte 60gig Platte als Master laufen, muss ich auf der neuen Platte dann einen Jumper umsetzten? Dann der "Jumper" auf der Neuen schaut etwas komisch aus...


----------



## w_anja (27. September 2003)

Was für ein Motherboard hast du denn Hast du denn nen sata controler?

Bitte mehr input, sonst kann man nur raten, wo das prob liegt.


----------



## Iwein (29. September 2003)

hab des asus a7n8x deluxe... ja sata wird laut handbuch vom motherboard unterstützt.


----------



## dfd1 (30. September 2003)

Da mir SATA noch nie über den Weg gelaufen ist, muss ich wohl oder übel raten. Aber ich denke, das irgendwas im BIOS eingestellt werden muss. Ist jedenfalls das logischste.

Alle Treiber installiert ? ?


----------



## Iwein (30. September 2003)

Es ist so: Bios erkennt Platte nicht.
                  Windows erkennt PLatte nicht.

Aber Raidcontroler erkennt Platte. 

Nur ich weiss nicht wo ich dann was machen kann..Es muss doch einen geben der so ein Ding schon mal hatte.


----------



## MHarrass (4. Oktober 2003)

*Geht über die Verwaltung*

Du musst in Computerverwaltung da steht das Laufwerk mit drin und dann geht das auch. Also Partition erstellen und formatieren. Und siehe da es steht im Arbeitsplatz


----------



## NiteCrow (4. Oktober 2003)

*So gehts*

Hiho

Also ich habe auch das Asus Deluxe und ne 160er SATA und auch das gleiche Prob gehabt.

Also ich kanns dir jetzt nur für xp und 2000 erklären.

Das BIOS erkennt die Platte nicht, nur der Raid, das ist normal. Jumper an der Festplatte musst du glaube ich nix umstellen.

wenn du das Setup startest von xp oder 2000 musst du am Anfang wenn dort steht:  "bla bla Raid-Controller bla bla dann F6 drücken" einfach auf F6 drücken, logisch 

Dann musst du dir vorher aber schon aus dem Internet auf der Asus-Page den Raid-Treiber runterladen und die Files auf eine disk packen, weil die braucht er dann. Danach erkennt das Setup die Festplatte und es kann installiert werden.


Willst du aber dein Betriebssystem auf der anderen Platte (IDE) lassen, musst du nur den Raid-Treiber installieren und dann erkennt er die, auch bei Windows 98 und Konsorten.


Hier der Link für das Mainboard http://www.asus.com.tw/support/download/item.aspx?ModelName=A7N8X Deluxe&Type=Latest

bei Driver findestes 

Viel Spaß, wenn noch fragen sind, schreib mir auf Mail, ziehe gerade um und habe keine Zeit nochmal hier zu schaun


----------



## Iwein (4. Oktober 2003)

Danke, jetzt funktioniert alles. Habe die Treiber installiert^^


----------

